# June Olean, NY Presas Arnis seminar review.



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 15, 2010)

*June Olean, NY Presas Arnis seminar review.         *

On Sunday June 13, 2010 I taught a Presas Arnis Seminar at the  International Hosinsul Federation School of Self Defense in Olean New  York. This school is run by Masters Jeff & Susan Everetts. I started  the seminar with elements of the Doble Baston program. We began with  the angles of attack and the[/color]n went into the four double stick  defenses. Everyone picked up this material relatively quickly. 

From there, I showed the relation of the fourth blocking method ( a  variation of hubod) to the EDT (Edged weapons Defensive Tactics)  template. The EDT program has been taught to several different Law  Enforcement Agencies over the past seven years. The civilian version of  the program is not much different from the LE program. Everyone liked  the approach of using one defense against multiple attacks. This is a  perfect example of why less is more. Another plus of the EDT program is  that it can also be utilized against impact weapons as well. This is a  huge bonus for those who have limited training time.

I finished the seminar with a variety of solo baston locks, controls  and disarms. I used both block-check-counter and Palis-Palis as entries  for the techniques. Things were going well, so I decided to change  things up. There were a few left handed participants at the seminar, so I  decided to work on cross hand (left vs. right and right vs. left)  techniques. Prof Presas developed a variety of unmatched handed  techniques because he himself was left handed. 

The seminar was a great success due to the effort of the participants  as well as the staff. I would like to thank the Modern Arnis Black Belts  in attendance. From my school, I had Guros Ryan Monolopolus and Fern  Monti. We also had Guro Marion Kellog from the Alfred State Modern Arnis  Group, as well as Guro Sam Wolf who traveled five hours from Mt Gilead,  Ohio to help teach. 

Finally, I would like to congratulate the Everetts on joining the  WMAA. We are happy to welcome them to our family!


----------

